# Sick Hours



## JustMeT (Dec 26, 2019)

Sorry if this has been asked before, or if there is a thread dedicated to it (I searched but didn't come across anything). What happens to the sick hours you've accrued this year after it's over? Do they roll over, or do they disappear into the ether? I've only accrued 15 so far but I only work tomorrow and then not again until New Years Eve, so I won't even have an opportunity to use them, if they reset Jan 1st.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 26, 2019)

Your sick hours roll over. You do lose any unused sick hours when you leave the company.


----------



## JustMeT (Dec 27, 2019)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 27, 2019)

You’re welcome! Glad to help.


----------



## jackandcat (Jan 1, 2020)

A few states have state-mandated or even city-mandated sick leave.  In those places, sick leave definitely accumulates without limit as long as you work at that employer. I'm not aware of whether those accumulated sick hours carrying when you switch employers.


----------

